# Best bench top thickness planer



## jgmd7h3 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am looking for the best bench top thickness planer for the money. I understand you get what you pay for but there must be some really good planers out there that are $500 or less. I have access to a very heavy 13" Rockwell planer at the neighbors to rough plane "rough sawn" lumber. I would like to get a finish planer to finish these boards to dimensional sizes with a very good surface finish. I have Delta in my sights but there are a lot of featurs and capabilities that I may not be thinking of. Can anyone help?

PS. I am new to the site. If there is a previous post on this subject, I appologize but would like guidance to this information.

Thanks........ Jim


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I read a review recently that rated the Dewalt very well. I can't comment personally, I have a stationary model.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ive got the Ridgid, and it's been doing a great job so far


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Great question, I'd like to know the current answer to that too. The advances that tools have made since I purchased my Hitachi r12p planer over 25 Years ago. 

The one I've got is technically a bench top model but you don't want to have to pick it up to move it. I had to build a small cabinet with wheels to get around in my small shop. The nice feature with the one I have is that it came as a combo with a 6" joiner with it.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I just replaced my 10 yr old Dewalt 12.5" 733 with a Dewalt 13" 735. Got a refrub unit for $400 I sold my 733 for $100 so it cost me $300 for the upgrade. so far it seems to be a good amchine. there is a night and day difference in the finnish of the boards coming out of the new planer. I havent tried the slow feed speed yet which should be even better. I didn't get the in/out feed tables, I feel they are just a waste of money. I do like the fact that there is no need for a "lock" on this new model.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have one yet but have been scouring reviews.
The Makita 2012NB get's good reviews and has a special anti-snipe feature, and can be had new or reconditioned for under $500 in the US.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a DeWalt 735 and am very happy with it, although it was a bit heavy to frequently move around by it's handles. I ended up putting it on a Delta chop saw/planer stand and this has worked out very well. It can now be moved around like a hand truck and set up quickly and easily. I do all of my planing outside the shop, so this stand makes the planer very easy to move and set up, plus it allows the planer/stand combination to be stored on-end in the corner of the shop when not in use. The 735 planer leaves an amazingly smooth finish in the slow feed speed and does a good job removing 1/16-1/8" at a time in the higher speed. It's best feature is an almost complete lack of snipe. I plane a mostly 2-4' pieces of exotic wood, so getting 6" stock loss from snipe on each piece was killing me with my old planer. With the 735 all I get is a barely visible line a few inches from the board end that can be easily sanded away. There have been complaints with earlier DeWalt 735 blades chipping and dulling quickly, but I haven't experienced this. I've done a lot of planing with my 735 and I'm only on the first edge of my second set of blades. My first set had no chips. They were just too dull to use anymore. 

If you buy a 735 be sure to buy the chip collector hose or plan to hook it up to your cyclone. It comes with a removable chip exit chute, but this just serves to scatter the chips. When I first brought the 735 into my shop I just had to try it on something, so with it just sitting on a workbench in the middle of my shop, I ran a 2' piece of 2X4 through it. The chips came out so fast that they hit the wall of my shop over 10' away with a nearly level stream. It might be OK to blow the chips outside on a construction site, but in a residential neighborhood or inside your shop you will really appreciate having some way of collecting them. The DeWalt hose/trash can cover option works very well and is reasonably priced, but the trash cans fill quickly (check it often).

Charley


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

I know this reply isn't about the best planer but it is useful to keeping sharp blades on hand without constantly buying new ones.

Here's a link to a site that explains how to make a jig to sharpen your blades.
Doug Abbott' Planer Knife Sharpening Jig


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I bought the Dewalt 734 about a year ago, and has proven to be a good planer. When going through the reviews, The 734 and 735 were basically tied. The 734 has a manual lock bar to keep the head from moving during planning where the 735 does this automatically. The 735 is also an inch wider and has 2speeds. However, the 735 was about $200 more.

For me, I wasn't able to fully justify the extra cost for the extra features, except maybe the 2 speed option. I ended up with the 734 and have been very happy with it.


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the 735 and could not be happier I agree with CharleyL on couple of issues
First the weight it is a big boy and you do not want to move it a lot I finnally settled into a place for it and the set up is a snap. 
Second the chip discharge I am not using a DC on it. I found a Toro leaf bag set up with hose that fits perfect I put the bag portion over a Large trash can and away I go I have never had any issues with the chip removal.
Lastley I put a Wixey digital read out on mine ( it was very easy) and it has made set up so much easier for repeat thickness


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Jim, welcome to the community....

I'll throw this one out there. The Craftsman 13". Now before folks start throwing things, I have to say that after considerable tinkering, repairing (cheap gears) I've managed to get a not so well rated planer to crank out some really great boards. Extraordinarily smooth finish that I would put up against the 735. For a 2 knife planer the thing just keeps on going. Honestly, I'd be hard pressed to recommend the thing considering all the grief I've had changing out those cheap gears. There is also about a .005 slant across the board I just can not get rid of, and probably never will *L*...The one thing I really dont like is the amount of snipe. A good 3"s worth at the end of every board unless I use a trailer. then its fine. 5thousandths slant and snipe are pretty common on middle of the road planers however. Really all 'issues' that one can expect out of just about any middle of the roader..
The Dewalt 735 is without peer right now. I can't recall having read one bad review on the thing. If you can afford it, for a benchtop, it is definitely the way to go. I understand Steel City has come out with a new model that rates very well also. 
If you'll looking for something to get your feet wet with for a couple hundred and don't mind tinkering around, give the Craftsman a shot. I can't be the only one who can't really complain....

bill


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Blade sharpening.*

In reply to the blade sharpening jig, I have had one of these for quiter afew years, I frankly don't reckon it, I have made a wooden jig that will do a much better and quicker job, here shown are the jig on it's own, used with a D.M.T. and used on wet&dry on glass.
Picture 058.jpg (196.4 KB)
Picture 057.jpg (210.2 KB)
Picture 056.jpg (175.0 KB)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

derek willis said:


> In reply to the blade sharpening jig, I have had one of these for quiter afew years, I frankly don't reckon it, I have made a wooden jig that will do a much better and quicker job, here shown are the jig on it's own, used with a D.M.T. and used on wet&dry on glass.


Thanks for that, Derek.

Some useful ideas there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

G3631 Planer / Jointer Blade Hone

========


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob,
Got one of those too, not a patch on the one I use, just another thing to clutter up the drawer.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If money is no consideration, I love my DW735 with Byrd head.


----------



## jgmd7h3 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Best Bench Planer Summary*

Thanks to all for your replys and the time it took to get back with me. What I summized through these posts:

The DW735 is top of the line if I can afford the unit and make good use of it for the money.
This bench planer really requires a good roll around table
A decent collector is also a must unles you like cleaning up your shop.
The throw away blades are not a major issue as first thought.
The planned surface is good quality which is what I am looking for.
The in-feed and out-feed tables may have to wait untill I see if I really need them.
Thanks for your comments friends. I hope I can keep up my end of the bargain and be a good neighbor in this community.

Jim


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Bill I too have a craftsman 13" someone gave me and it works great. When the person gave it to me he said it didn't work and when I tried it left grooves down the board. Someone had replaced the button screws holding the blades with hex head and they were beating the board and not planing. Long story short I replaced the screws with the proper ones and now it works like a champ.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I had a Wilton and used it for a year and a half, paid 100.00 for it, included a stand, from Rockler. This past summer I picked up the Ridgid 13" on Craigs list for 150.00. Shortly after this I picked up a DeWALT 733 for 100.00 from a guy closing his shop I mounted the Ridgid on the stand I had for the Wilton and sold the Wilton for 150.00 and made a stand for the DeWALT. So now I have the DeWALT as a rough planer and the Ridgid for a finish planner all for an initial cost of about 200.00. There have been maintains cost but you get that with anything.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

xplorx4 said:


> I had a Wilton and used it for a year and a half, paid 100.00 for it, included a stand, from Rockler. This past summer I picked up the Ridgid 13" on Craigs list for 150.00. Shortly after this I picked up a DeWALT 733 for 100.00 from a guy closing his shop I mounted the Ridgid on the stand I had for the Wilton and sold the Wilton for 150.00 and made a stand for the DeWALT. So now I have the DeWALT as a rough planer and the Ridgid for a finish planner all for an initial cost of about 200.00. There have been maintains cost but you get that with anything.


Jerry... thats the way to do it.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

A note about dust collection with a Planer. When I got my planer last year, I used my shop vac as DC. Two weeks ago I bought the small Rikon DC from Woodcraft because my planer killed the shop vac. What I have noticed with the real DC is at that the planer itself performs better, because it gets the chips out of the knives way very quickly. The Dewalts have fantastic design around DC I have noticed. I have watched small chips that get spit on to the in feed table get sucked back in.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Jerry's the only one to get it close to being right. So far, all machines noted here are the same machine with different paint and decals. The best feature rich version is the SteelCity who place their products directly opposite Delta at the same price but with a few more "features."

I'm currently searching for information on resetting the pinch rollers so it would be possible to plane softwoods without snipe. The machines ship setup for a hardwood. Sometimes I think they only know about ironwood because even my hard sugar maple gets snipe.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Benchtop thicknesssers.*

My thicknesser is a Woodstar, 8x6 this seems to give no snipe at all no matter what timber I use, see pic 56

Pic 57, shows my collection box connected to a vacuum that increases the capacity fourfold, just an in and out hose with a perforated baffle in between.

Picture 056.jpg (294.3 KB)
Picture 057.jpg (324.9 KB)


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Derek, does that planer have 2 or 4 threaded rods for raising ?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Four.


----------



## Ray L Lindsey (May 9, 2011)

Great Jig
I really like the full edge being sharpened perpendicular.
Also is the any reason a jig built to the right length couldn't be used for 15" planer blades or is that pushing the limits of what is reasonable?


Thanks
Ray


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Ray L Lindsey said:


> Great Jig
> I really like the full edge being sharpened perpendicular.
> Also is the any reason a jig built to the right length couldn't be used for 15" planer blades or is that pushing the limits of what is reasonable?
> 
> ...


I guess there is no reason at all, the only proviso being that you would need to beef-up the whole jig to accomodate th extra length, and, I guess, you would need to provide a couple of handles, go for it, and let us know.


----------



## jeeper (Jan 9, 2011)

I have just purchased a DW735. I never would have thought of some of the things listed here. Thanks again everyone for all the input. I am also getting snipe at the front and rear of my boards. If I do the train thing in the rear, can I also do it for the front? I have only gotten the snipe once in front, but always in the rear. I have not yet had the time to adjust the tables that came with it as I am out on a live at job right now. I will be home this weekend and see if I need to adjust the tables. Other than the snipe, I am very impressed with the finish cuts.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Jerry's the only one to get it close to being right. So far, all machines noted here are the same machine with different paint and decals


In that case take a look at something different, the Makita 2012NB. It's Makita's own design and seems pretty bullet proof, as you'd expect from Makita

Phil


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Phil P said:


> In that case take a look at something different, the Makita 2012NB. It's Makita's own design and seems pretty bullet proof, as you'd expect from Makita
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil:

I wrote a planer summary that compares all of these machines. Take a look...

http://www.routerforums.com/woodwor...2-12-5-13-inch-planer-summary.html#post231367

I'd love that you were right but the Makita is the standard two screw, four column with column lock. The motor isn't even theirs'. The biggest advantage is that Makita will have parts for it down the road. 

They used to have a gorgeous floor mount 240V monster that was a real factory. It could just keep on going on almost anything. That's gone out of production now :-(

If you have information that I've not included in the article I'd love to get a copy and I'll update my notes accordingly.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use a Delta TP305. This is a 12" model, no whistles or bells. I added the Delta vacuum port for a few dollars and it has performed very well. In the words of Mike Myers from the movie Mystery Alaska: "This ain't rocket surgery"


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> I use a Delta TP305. This is a 12" model, no whistles or bells. I added the Delta vacuum port for a few dollars and it has performed very well. In the words of Mike Myers from the movie Mystery Alaska: "This ain't rocket surgery"


Hi Mike:

"This ain't rocket surgery" is absolutely right. Except, when you're trying to figure out what you get for your money. I went digging for the TP305. On Amazon it's running $266-. The identical PC305TP (Porter Cable brand on the same machine) was on sale at Lowes (US) for $220-. Why the difference in price on the same machine? Amazon is supposed to be cheaper than Lowes isn't it?

When I did the comparison, it wasn't trying to evaluate machines but try to find some way to figure out if we're getting our money's worth. The best deal I can find to date is the SteelCity 40200 ($250- the early one, mine -- not the later "H" version) and the SteelCity 40300H. Now, get this: The SteelCity 40200H (the current version) is a 2 screw, helix head, 26fpm, single speed machine. The SteelCity 40300H is a _4_ screw, helix head, 26 fpm, single speed machine. (the helix head is worth about $200) The price listed at ... 

Planer Helical Head | Woodworking Equipment & Machinery 

puts the 40200H at $100 more than the 40300H for half the machine. Same head, same speed, two screws vs 4 for the 40300H. The 40200H has column lock as an attempt to overcome snipe. But, all of the machines of this class suffer from snipe. It's inherent in the design. The only one to attempt to overcome this is the DeWalt 735 with a wider stance but I've heard people complaining about snipe on that one too.

If you can figure any other way of comparing prices I'd welcome the discussion.

That said, Mike does raise a good subject, to wit, _is it even worth while to try to figure out if we're getting good value for our money?_ Personally, I live on a small pension and I have to be careful. I'll spend good money but it better be well worth it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron, when I bought my planer it ws on sale at Rockler for $200 and came with a $25 gift card. I really like saving money.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I recently got a refurb dewalt 735 for just under $400 and a helix cutter for just over $400, so for $800 I now have a planer that does the job of at least a $1200 planer. I love it!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> Ron, when I bought my planer it ws on sale at Rockler for $200 and came with a $25 gift card. I really like saving money.


Right on Mike! I'm glad you didn't take offence at my comments.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

walowan said:


> I recently got a refurb dewalt 735 for just under $400 and a helix cutter for just over $400, so for $800 I now have a planer that does the job of at least a $1200 planer. I love it!


Hi Michael:

Have you used a straight blade machine before? How do you find the helix head compared to the straight blade? How is the snipe on the 735? Does the helix head contribute to or help eliminate snipe? Any further comments on the 735? Could you write a critique for us?????


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Michael:
> 
> Have you used a straight blade machine before? How do you find the helix head compared to the straight blade? How is the snipe on the 735? Does the helix head contribute to or help eliminate snipe? Any further comments on the 735? Could you write a critique for us?????


I had a dewalt 733 before it was a piece of junk even though I used it for many years. The two blades never stayed sharp but at least they were resharpenable. Then I got the 735 it had three replacable blades that didnt stay sharp and were not resharpenable and cost as much (about $50.00 per set)to replace as the resharpenable ones for the older planer.
So far I love the helix cutter, it is much quieter than the straight blades, cuts smoother and so far seems to be able to keep good sharpness. I really like the fact that there is no need for a cutter lock like on the 733 to prevent head movement which contributes to end snipe.

End snipe is not caused by blade type, it's caused by the way you operate the planer. If you feed the lumber in right and support it properly when exiting the machine there will be no snipe. It took me a few tries to find out what works best with the 735, just make sure to hold the board down tightly to the table when inserting into the planer and keep the end supported well when exiting. I don't have or feel I need the extension tables for this planer.

If you don't have a dust system connected to the 735 it will cover your shop with saw dust, the blower does a fine job of keeping the cutters clear of shavings.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

One more observation: The only thing that keeps the 735 from being a nice production machine is the motor. While making several passes planing over 100 bd ft of oak the motor circuit breaker popped a few times. But then it's not a big 3hp induction motor.

The 735 with a spiral cutter head is a very adequate planer for the home workshop or even a small production shop.


----------



## jeckysmith (May 27, 2011)

I am looking for the best bench top thickness planer for the money.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*BeSt bench top thicknesser.*

I've had this one for a number of years, obviously of chinese origin, but does a good job, don't know if it is available over there though, a Woodstar, priced about £200:00. 5591204277_126f792094_m.jpg (23.2 KB)


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jeckysmith said:


> I am looking for the best bench top thickness planer for the money.


Hi Jeckysmith:

You'll find a comparison of units at this url:

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-articles/27849-12-12-5-13-inch-planer-summary.html

There is a second type with better characteristics and Derek has a picture of that one up. My bet goes with the SteelCity 40300H. Even on that one, prices are all over the place. Check around for prices.


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've had good results with my Dewalt planer. Got it off Craigslist for a fair price. Good luck.


----------

